
Faster Ruby JSON Serialization from Netflix - jashmatthews
https://medium.com/netflix-techblog/fast-json-api-serialization-with-ruby-on-rails-7c06578ad17f
======
mrblues
I think they are solving a real pain point with Ruby APIs

